# Trans # help



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

These are the # on the 4 speed trans I have,Can someone tell me what trans this is ?
case#3885010
this # was hard to see but it looked like 6k115304


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

these nos. have no meaning for identification.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

3885010 is the casting number for a 1965-1967 Muncie, 2 input rings would be a M-20, 1 input ring would be a M-21.

M-20 Ratio= 1st-2.52, 2nd-1.88, 3rd-1.46, 4th-1.00 and rev.-3.11
M-21 Ratio= 1st-2.20, 2nd-1.64, 3rd-1.28, 4th-1.00 and rev.-2.27 

6k115304- 6=1966, K is for the assemble plant whick may be Kansas, 115304 is the build sequence of the car and may also be part of the car's vin number.


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

*??*

So this would be a correct 4 speed for a 67 gto ?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

mikey gto said:


> So this would be a correct 4 speed for a 67 gto ?


Depends on the date code, in 66 the date code would be "P0106" P=Muncie Plant 01=January and 06 would be the 6th day.

In 67 the coding changed to P7A06 P=Muncie Plant, 7=1967 A=January and 06 would be the 6th day.


----------



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

So where would i find the correct # on the trans other then the 2 I listed ? I am going to sell this trans and I dont want to tell someone it's a 67 and it's not.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a website with Muncie information, there should be several casting numbers and date codes on the transmission to help you determine the correct year, good luck,

http://members.tripod.com/camaro_obsession/muncie.htm


----------

